# breeding reds



## caribes? (Mar 6, 2003)

what color are fertalized eggs? clear brown by any chance?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Orange...


















Pictures by *NIKE*, PFury's king of piranha smut...


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

yes those are eggs alrite


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

caribes? said:


> what color are fertalized eggs? clear brown by any chance?


 does yoours looks like the eggs posted


----------



## caribes? (Mar 6, 2003)

Mines dont have the much color in them. mines are like a clear color with a very light shade of brown. So I dont know


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

try them out anyways


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

you could possible have a batch off eggs that are not fertilized by the male properly. is there a rbp that is guarding this area? if so then most likely eggs, if not then possible something else. if they are not orange and sticking to the rocks then it is not worth removing, i would wait till after next water change to see if you get more.


----------



## caribes? (Mar 6, 2003)

there is a male on guard 24/7. 
They are sticking very well. 
Most of them are a clear brownish color, but I see a few white ones.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> caribes? Posted on Jul 19 2003, 06:19 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> there is a male on guard 24/7.
> They are sticking very well.
> Most of them are a clear brownish color, but I see a few white ones.


 I find that interesting. I have had people in the past asking similar questions via email on brownish eggs and on more than one occasion had them sent to me. It turned out to be feces (fish poop) which was beaded.

IF photos are possible please try and get some.


----------



## caribes? (Mar 6, 2003)

they are fertalized. They are a clear brown color, not orange. Some of the eggs are starting to wiggle, and some I see the tails hanging out and wiggling. If they all dont finish hatching by later tonight, I'll grab some pics.

Should I just leave the eggs in my 60gal with the parents and another caribe? Or should I siphon them out and put them in another tank? or try to separate the tank?


----------



## caribes? (Mar 6, 2003)

I have seen the beaded fish poop, and its not that. I know they are eggs, but I just didnt know if they were fertalized. Will the parents eat the babies/eggs or are they too small to be eaten?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

if they have already started hatching it is best to leave in the breeding tank, as they need to eat of the hatching sacks for a couple days you could prepare a 10 gal tank with a sponge filter. when you see them surface up to the light then you could start a syphoning process. be carefull from guarding male/female.

the parents will pick in the eggs to clean out debris and the white unfertilized eggs. but also can be seen eating the odd fry here and there. thats why it's best to remove.

good luck










and post up some pics for the boys/girls


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

quote from caribes?
they are just starting to wiggle...when do i do my first water change?

did you let them hatch in the breeding tank?

or did you move them to a fry tank?


----------



## caribes? (Mar 6, 2003)

I moved them to a 10 gal fry tank with a sponge filter, no lights, and the temperature is at 80F. They all of wiggling tails :smile:

they still have a good chunk of their sac left, but it is diminishing while their tails are growing. I dont know when to do a water change. I bought the Hikari fish first bites, but i dont know when I should start feeding them. I tried to look for the san franciso hatchery, but all I found was brine eggs/(seeds?).

They still have their sac, so should I do the 50/50 water change? Or should I wait for the first feeding?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

you can start the water changes but don't do 50% at one time do two 25% one at night and one in the morning make the water as close to 80 as possible and it has to go in very slowly. i like to use a airline tube it works well. make sure you use a tap water conditioner to remove chlorine. a little salt also could be used.

get us some pics when you can


----------



## caribes? (Mar 6, 2003)

should I start feeding when their sac is almost gone?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

caribes? said:


> should I start feeding when their sac is almost gone?


 yep sounds good they will start to swim around and surface thats when you can start with the feeding. how was your luck with the snails? they will help you keep your tank clean. i have a thread in my sig down below for a DIY brine shrimp hatchery it's worth checkin out


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

CONGRADS..


----------



## caribes? (Mar 6, 2003)

thanks pack...
I didnt put any snails in, i forgot to purchase those. 
What are the chances on getting a breeding pair? I wasnt even expecting these eggs. I had these guys from dime sizes, and got bored of them. I didnt give these guys much attention, except for the usually feedings and water changes, but that was it. One day, I had nothing else to do so I did a big water change, then a few days later...eggs. These are the same fish I was going to sell to thepack, along with my caribe. My love for piranhas came back. How exciting.

update: I see two tiny black dots on all of the wigglers.


----------



## caribes? (Mar 6, 2003)

How long will one liter of bring shrimp last in a 10 gallon?


----------



## caribes? (Mar 6, 2003)

I'm cursed with more eggs.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

join the club :smile:

I'm starting to wonder if or when mine will stop making babies, don't get me wrong it's fantastic! , just curious,

Caribes?, consider schedualed {sp} water changes? I found they tend to respond to it, I get eggs every week, friday.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

pics pics pics we need more pics


----------



## caribes? (Mar 6, 2003)

I cant get pics of the eggs because my cheap camera wont focus up close.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

thats cool







get some when they are bigger


----------



## caribes? (Mar 6, 2003)

nike thanks for all your help...I had major casualties because of an uncycled tank, but there were some survivors. This is my first batch of eggs, so Im not worried because they are working on their third spawn, with many more to come.

If your gonna hatch brime, use the DIY listed in NIKE's signature. It practically cost nothing and its easier to feed with because they get siphoned out at the bottom. I would highly recomend. I'm about to make another one.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

if you are doing two 25% water changes everyday one in the morning and one at night using 95% fresh water for the first week you don't need the tank cycled. have lots of snails in it and leave all the crap they make in it for awhile. the snails and the water changes will keep nitrites down. the crap will start to cycle the tank, and the snails will eat the dead brine after a couple weeks start to clean the bottom crap don't get carried away, but remove the larger areas. thats what the whole idea of the snails is for they are needed at the biggining. the tank will cycle and snails can slowly be removed, keeping enough for the next batch thow!!!

fry tanks are not show pcs









this is the method i use, you may here differ or want to try something else. all i no is it works fine for me


----------

